# Worlds best cookbook



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

While out garage sailing over the weekend I found several cookbooks that I liked. Moosewood and another by Mollie Katzen, a vegetarian book by Kenneth Lo a nice Sunset book on Mexican food, another Time Life book (I almost have the complete collection.) And the best one I've found to date!
It was produced in 1953 by General Motors, it was, according to the book placed in the "information rack" I believe it said for the employees. It is about 3"x5" and contains about 12 recipes.
Why is it the worlds best cookbook? Simply because of the title.
I read it and I had to have it, no cost was too great, it was worth all .25¢ I paid for it! The title?
*PIES MEN LIKE!* Maybe it's just me, but that title kills me!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

If you happen to be a fan of children's television (by choice or by default), you will know that Jimmy Nuetron's Dad can be tempted with just the mention of pie. He will stop mid-sentence for a pie-break!!
Why mention this? I din't know... it just seemed appropriate!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose,

I'm a guy,yet I don't like pie!?

What shall become of me since I don't like pie.

I don't like spam or green eggs with ham either


----------



## bradleyo (Jun 24, 2003)

Mmmmmmmm, pie pants!


Any Simpson's fans out there?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You want pie?

TRY THIS, and go to the very first episode! 

viewer discretion strongly suggested


----------



## chefdude1 (Nov 12, 2002)

heh heh that was cute!!

ChefDude1


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Many of the "cooking pamphlets" I have from the 40's feature women cooking. And I don't mean in chef coats.

I consider those quite valuable and buy them whenever I see them. As a matter of fact, I have lots of books that have recipes from the "Regrettable Food" website. (i.e.: Recipes that feature jell-o and other food atrocities...)


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

\\\\I like the old 1940s wartime thrift cook books, or a thousand ways with spam. I found one which is a collection of such recepies from ladies of the realm, my old bosses mum was in it(she was a Lady), he was amazes & never knew it existed.

Lots of stuff with dried egg & milk powder.

I guess restaurants really struggled even if they were lucky enough not to get bombed .

Pie mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

we have an old Cornish thing called starygazey pie , it has herring heads sticking out of the crust looking skywards !
Dont think it would sell though !


----------

